# Inside the K04.



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

I shoulda paid attention in german class:
http://www.golf5gti.com/viewtopic.php?t=8098


----------



## keith_r2 (Feb 7, 2002)

Great find!


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Inside the K04. (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
I shoulda paid attention in german class:
http://www.golf5gti.com/viewtopic.php?t=8098

Googles translator is your friend LOL







Bob.G

http://translate.google.com/tr...de|en
Of course, I also had the new Turbo strömungsgünstiger something. Obs what will I do not know exactly in theory but the practice has sometimes shows something else. It goes mainly to the psyche The compressor has a diameter of 55mm.
Then the shock of the whole Einlassventilschäfte and channels are dirty. Quick was the errors found, the Ventielschaftführungen were leaking, so that oil from Ventieltrieb to Ventilschäften heruntertropfte and gruesome lump formed. My engine has approximately 53tkm. The cause is undklar and so we decided that the head repaired and attributed this to be modified.
So this is the stand of my preliminary Umbaues. The cylinder head has been dismantled. The company recently Schrick provides other camshafts, but unfortunately it is currently only the intake camshaft available, the other is only the middle of January. First, I speculated S3 with his head, but this will cost more than 2000 euros. 
Well weilbleibt of my car. The cylinder head is processed, new Ventielschaftdichtungen, channel editing, new event. Bigger valves are probably built. They even stronger if possible valve springs. (To be clarified) 
From the United States should I have a water and methanol Kit another PCV. 
I hope it all works and the test shows later, at least 330 hp. 
Preliminary great praise to the ATC TEAM for past good work and organisation of the whole reconstruction. 
UPDATES CONSEQUENCES 

PS: Please do not ask me what the whole thing until now has tasted. Once the renovation is complete, I will post it.



_Modified by rracerguy717 at 6:51 PM 3-1-2008_


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Well i've read the above thread long ago, and i still can't make sense of it.
Arin, what are we supposed to be looking at ??


----------



## b00stin_02917 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

the ultiment diverter valve setup!








tbelts look very easy to do..








i hope all 2.0 fsi exhaust ports all dont look this bad.. im sure with a crappy pcv for a while maybe i could look like this,,


----------



## sinned (Jan 28, 2006)

is that the intake valves and port that is all gunked up? holy


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (b00stin_02917)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b00stin_02917* »_








 
_Quote, originally posted by *WetWagen* »_
Exhaust.

actually that's the intake valves, look at the counter bore hole below for the D.I. injector. 
IMO this build up is going to make misfires problematic with this engine when the miles start to piles on .
My valves looked very similar about 1K mile ago , only 26K total on the clock







Bob.G



_Modified by rracerguy717 at 12:48 PM 3-2-2008_


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

Would seafoam do anything to break down this buildup?


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_Well i've read the above thread long ago, and i still can't make sense of it.
Arin, what are we supposed to be looking at ??

Photos. 
Not everyone gets to see the in's and out's of the 2.0T FSI.










_Modified by Arin at 1:29 PM 3-2-2008_


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
actually that's the intake valves, look at the counter bore hole below for the D.I. injector. 


Bob... check out why he had buildup:

_Quote »_
Quick was the errors found, the Ventielschaftführungen were leaking, so that oil from Ventieltrieb to Ventilschäften heruntertropfte and gruesome lump formed.


damn translation... you get the point... leakage.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_Would sea-foam do anything to break down this buildup?

It will, Only problem is where to inject it into intake system. 
If you inject it at the vacuum tree/source at the end of the intake manifold your going to get sea-foam all on the TB and the intake manifold flap assembly , it MAY be to corrosive and over time it could damage them .
The perfect setup would be adding direct port W/M injection at each intake manifold runner and inject a solution of sea-foam every once and a while and run w/m daily to keep it clean . 
This is something im going to look into doing this season , only prob is the plastic intake manifold is very thin to drill and tap for the w/m injector fittings.







Bob.G


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

I'll be interested to see what you come up with.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Arin)*

Its going to happen regardless of a leak or not as there will always be oil in the system.
In a normal engine the fuel injectors would be spraying on the runners and valves and constantly cleaning them. With direct injection that doesn't happen. Mine also look similar. I will try and take a pic this week before I clean the head and put it back on.

And bob.. nitrous foggers







. I used some of the tubing from my direct port kit on another car which is why I have never gotten around to installing mine. Need to get new tubing and all the ends. The stock intake manifold is really not that thin and would probably drill and tap easily assuming that the stuff didn't get knocked and bumped stretching the holes out.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Its going to happen regardless of a leak or not as there will always be oil in the system.
In a normal engine the fuel injectors would be spraying on the runners and valves and constantly cleaning them. With direct injection that doesn't happen. Mine also look similar. I will try and take a pic this week before I clean the head and put it back on.


I actually just read another post where you said the same.


----------



## sinned (Jan 28, 2006)

would it be okay if i disassemble the intake manifold and get some shop towels and put it around the valves and then spray some carb cleaner and clean them out manually every so often?
I only really see a problem around the valve stem, other places seem like its only a thin film of blow by...


_Modified by sinned at 3:33 PM 3-2-2008_


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Do you have any idea how PITA is to disassemble the manifold ???


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (sinned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sinned* »_would it be okay if i disassemble the intake manifold and get some shop towels and put it around the valves and then spray some carb cleaner and clean them out manually every so often?
I only really see a problem around the valve stem, other places seem like its only a thin film of blow by...



the Average person its going to take 4 hours or so just to remove and reinstall the manifold, its by no means a small task. But of course that could be done, just don't expect to do it everytime you do your plugs or change our oil.
and the rest is coated with a thick film, not a thin on.


----------



## sinned (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_Do you have any idea how PITA is to disassemble the manifold ???

No








Maybe a BT kit is in order, just so I can clean the intake ports


----------



## GTIracing (Mar 3, 2008)

Hello guys, i see you found my thread in the german GTI Forum.
Mario


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (GTIracing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIracing* »_Hello guys, i see you found my thread in the german GTI Forum.
Mario

Welcome to the VWVortex Mario.








I've read your thread about 10 times, but still can't inderstand everything.
Can you make a thread over here explaining what you have done with your car ?
Also, i've seen you have S3 IC experience.How was that ?


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (GTIracing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIracing* »_Hello guys, i see you found my thread in the german GTI Forum.
Mario

Great thread! I hope you do not mind me posting the photos here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIracing (Mar 3, 2008)

OK i will post the photos in the evening, in about 7 hours and try to explain everything as best I can. 
Mario


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (GTIracing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIracing* »_OK i will post the photos in the evening, in about 7 hours and try to explain everything as best I can. 
Mario

Sounds great!


----------



## GTIracing (Mar 3, 2008)

ok first i had the Sportec Stage 3 Kit. Software, modified Sportec K03 Turbo, Exhaust, S3 IC and Software. The car was running very well, 1.2 bar overboost, hold 1 bar. On the dynamometer my car had about 300hp and 440Nm. After 2 years and 53.000km i decide to get more power.
I orderd some parts from my VW dealer:





*the K04 Turbo*




I put down the compressor housing to make them a little bit better for the flow. the diameter of the compressor wheel is 55mm





*my friend philipp* :lol:



*before*

*after*


_S3 air circulation system with FORGE dv_
i hope i won't loose boost any more


*S3 injection nozzle*


*till now i had the Dbilas System, but i think the filter ist to small*





*mechanic man Tim at work*




*old Sportec K03 Turbo*

*K03 vs. K04 Turbo. The turbine hausing of the K04 ist bigger*




*First the NEUSPEED TURBO OUTLET wont fit on the K04 Turbo. I cut them a little bit and it fit perfect*





*for changing the injector nozzle i had to remove the intake manifold. A lot of work







*



trumbel flaps




*After removing the intake manifold i had a shock, all inlet ports were durty, very durty. the gasket seals of the valve stems were broken-down. why this i don't know







so i decided to rebuild and modify the cylinder head. and to deactivate the cylinder-head ventilation hose in the back of the engine *





*valve gear *





*outlet ports*



First i want to install the schrick camshafts, but my mechanic man said it wont get more power, because more stroke of the inlet valves wont get more air into the zylinder. The inlet ports are to small.
with this machine my menchanic was measure how much air flow the ports had.



from USA, BSH SPEED SHOP


modified zylinder head, now 20% more air flow.
everything of the valve trains is new and S3 camshafts open the valve earlier and closing later. valve stroke is the same.

*inlet port*


*outlet port*



*digital exhaust temperature gauge*


*REBUILD*


















*Custom Intake*
*ATPturbo maf housing*










At next i will get an fuel pump upgrade, install more heat protection, and cut the engine cover. At last i will get a custom software.
Sorry for my bad school english.
Mario 




_Modified by GTIracing at 2:22 PM 3-3-2008_


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

i bet s3 cams are outrageous ha? interested to see how much in comparison to standard cams. might be a worthy upgrade for those of us who has soft cams....
BTW thanks for the pics and great insight.










_Modified by shortydub at 4:41 PM 3-3-2008_


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (GTIracing)*

Who makes that strut bar? That looks awesome.


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (GTIracing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIracing* »_
Sorry for my bad school english.


Thanks for saving us from the horrible translation of a online translator!
Dank für Einsparung wir von der schrecklichen Übersetzung eines Onlineübersetzers!


----------



## Got_Turbo (Mar 26, 2006)

Great Post!


----------



## racefacerider98 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: (Got_Turbo)*

Wow those old valves were nasty! The new ones look good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIracing (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (SprintA3)*

WIECHERS http://www.wiechers-sport.de


----------



## dr_2 (Oct 24, 2007)

That built up in the valves is nasty! 
Would it be due to the previous mods in the engine or because the way the crank case ventilation and PCV works?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (dr_2)*

Build up is from lack of fuel spraying on the ports. Will happen even on a car with a perfect PCV system as there will always be oil vapor in the intake.


----------



## keith_r2 (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Build up is from lack of fuel spraying on the ports. Will happen even on a car with a perfect PCV system as there will always be oil vapor in the intake.

I was thinking this would be the case, not nice though is it!


----------



## SDM (Aug 9, 2007)

Would w/m injection help keep this area clean?


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: (GTIracing)*

Break many bolts?








Fun picture voyage.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (Kid Hobo)*

looking forward to the dyno #'s. I guess direct injection isn't all roses by the looks of those intake valves.







I wonder, would there be less buildup on an NA motor?


----------



## tsawei (Jun 30, 2006)

Anyone has part# of the S3 camshaft?


----------



## GTIracing (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (SDM)*


----------



## afterburn (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: (GTIracing)*

Are you running an Air to Air or Water to Air Charge Air Cooler ?
Could you display pictures ?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

This has also happened to me.
Luckily there are replacements...


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

nice build up Mario http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (GTIracing)*

Dear,
did u use the OEM cylinder head gasket or a performance gasket??


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Build up is from lack of fuel spraying on the ports. Will happen even on a car with a perfect PCV system as there will always be oil vapor in the intake.

We have the same problem with DI BMW V12 engines. BMW has a procedure for going in and cleaning all the intake valves. PIA!


----------



## danishmkvgti (Mar 26, 2009)

"That built up in the valves is nasty!
Would it be due to the previous mods in the engine or because the way the crank case ventilation and PCV works?"
No, i'll try and translate the part Mario wrote a bit better for you.
"The bushings/gaskets steering around the valve stems were leaking, resulting in oil from the cam area entering/running down and making the valves look like they do"
excuse me for my bad english, im danish, translating german for americans










_Modified by danishmkvgti at 1:38 PM 3-27-2009_


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

The valve stem seals are designed to be porous, so oil will flow down the valve stems and "dissolve" the carbon deposits away. So the leakage is by VW design. Here is a quote from their patent:
"to bring sufficient amount of motor oil with carbon-dissolving additives to the site of the carbon deposits, to the neck and upper side of the valve head of the intake valves, a valve stem seal in the area of the valve stem guide of the intake valves is designed to be especially penetrable by motor oil. This increases the amount of motor oil running down from the cylinder head along the valve stem to the neck and to the valve head, so that the carbon-dissolving agents added to the motor oil can have their intended effect"


_Modified by rhouse181 at 2:14 PM 3-26-2009_


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhouse181* »_The valve stem seals are designed to be porous, so oil will flow down the valve stems and "dissolve" the carbon deposits away. So the leakage is by VW design. Here is a quote from their patent:
"to bring sufficient amount of motor oil with carbon-dissolving additives to the site of the carbon deposits, to the neck and upper side of the valve head of the intake valves, a valve stem seal in the area of the valve stem guide of the intake valves is designed to be especially penetrable by motor oil. This increases the amount of motor oil running down from the cylinder head along the valve stem to the neck and to the valve head, so that the carbon-dissolving agents added to the motor oil can have their intended effect"



Curious how effective this is, because I'm not so sure it's all that effective.


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_
Curious how effective this is, because I'm not so sure it's all that effective.

If anything, i think it hurts more than it helps... this motor was certainly over engineered in certain spots


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

i love this thread. btw, your clean valves - so jealous. man. i wish i had the opportunity to get the head off my motor and clean the **** out of mine. lucky you! very jealous!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (tsawei)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsawei* »_Anyone has part# of the S3 camshaft?

No point in sourcing them when aftermarket cams are about to be released to the public.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
No point in sourcing them when aftermarket cams are about to be released to the public.

Some people want OEM to stay within class rules, though.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
No point in sourcing them when aftermarket cams are about to be released to the public.

Any more info on this please...








I was thinking of a cam upgrade, and this might just be on time.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
No point in sourcing them when aftermarket cams are about to be released to the public.
 
Hopefully these are the long time coming CAT CAMS which have been the cam of choice with good results on 1.8T with cars with upgraded turbo's .







Bob.G


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Hopefully these are the long time coming CAT CAMS which have been the cam of choice with good results on 1.8T with cars with upgraded turbo's .







Bob.G

You think ?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
You think ?








 
Thats the rumor LOL







we will soon find out


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Thats the rumor LOL







we will soon find out 

Really curious to see some dyno numbers from cams for this engine...


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
Really curious to see some dyno numbers from cams for this engine...


You and me both


----------



## GTIracing (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (gtiiiiiiii)*

guys you will see some dyno numers in 2 weeks. my car is now in germany by Wendland Tuning for the custom software. I installed a lot of other things in my engine.
check it: http://www.golf5gti.com/viewto...t=504
Mario


----------



## uber_mkv (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIracing)*

updates?


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

Any dynos yet?


----------

